# If composers were cars



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I had this silly thought last night.
Here is what I came up with
Mozart=Rolls Royce
Liszt=Lamborghini or a Ferrari
Brahms= a lexus sedan
Schumann=a mini cooper
Beethoven= A War Tank. sorry no car fits this dude.
Chopin= Acura TL
Mahler= A Rig


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Funny idea! Let's see what I would think of...

Bach = Smart Car
Beethoven = Fire Engine
Brahms = Rolls Royce Phantom
Chopin = Ford Mondeo
Dvorak = Aston Martin Vanquish
Grieg = Reliant Robin
Liszt = Limousine
Mahler = Hummer
Mendelssohn = Renault Megane
Mozart = Volkswagen Golf
Rachmaninoff = Cadillac
Schubert = Bentley
Schumann = Mercedes
Tchaikovsky = Ferrari

That was fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I was going to say that Ferrari was a Lamborghini, but you haven't really set things up for _that_ particular joke.

Not to mention....


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Well according to one famous quote, Sibelius as conducted by Karajan is like a limousine in the middle of a Scandinavian tundra. Or something like that.

I prefer to see Sibelius as one of them old-fashioned Ford thingies.

EDIT: not to say Sibelius is old-fashioned. That just goes with the car.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sibelius=a limousine in the tundra...I like that!


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Johann Strauss Jr. could be an Ice-cream/Gelato truck! 

EDIT: Oh and ScipioAfricanus I think you're spot on about Beethoven!

Except to me he is not just one but a fleet of tanks and other assorted army vehicles coming to knock you the h*ll down whether you like it or not! 

Also I can't help but wonder what composer posters here think is a Volvo...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Also I can't help but wonder what composer posters here think is a Volvo...


 Probably Phillip Glass. They used his music a lot in Volvo commercials lately.


----------

